

Show HN: Can I entertain you? - fabriceN
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/yplusplus/?src=external-yc2

======
fabriceN
If you use Firefox :
[https://addons.mozilla.org/addon/yplusplus/](https://addons.mozilla.org/addon/yplusplus/)

If you use Chrome :
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fcdbggcngdkcjhicck...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fcdbggcngdkcjhicckdnnhjdehgffici)

Enjoy and Have a nice day !

------
moron4hire
What do you mean by "don't be evil, let it be?"

~~~
fabriceN
Google...

~~~
moron4hire
I still don't get it. I get that Google's unofficial motto is "don't be evil".
It's the "let it be" part that is confusing me. It's almost like you're
admitting that you released a thing containing exploitable defects and are
asking people to refrain from exploiting them out of... politeness.

~~~
fabriceN
No, that's not that. It is for Google. Something like : Google, if something
bother you let me know! Just don't be evil and let y++ live. I'm a little
paranoid.

Firefox and Chrome review this, so there is no exploit or anything "bad" in
it.

Did you try it ? What do you think?

